
America Shouldn’t Panic About China - daveytea
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/china/2019-12-06/new-china-scare
======
torstenvl
> _The consequences of exaggerating the Soviet threat were vast..._

It strikes me as revisionist to sit here in the comfort of the present and say
the threat was exaggerated. We came awfully close to nuclear war. By the grace
of providence, it turned out okay, and there wasn't a WWIII between nuclear
powers (yet), but that outcome was never assured.

> _A cold war with China is likely to be much longer and more costly than the
> one with the Soviet Union_

This appears to be the conclusion of the article, but it comes out of nowhere.
There is zero support for the article's main thesis. Disappointing.

